# Portsmouth, OH - MC3 F Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11793927

MC3, blanket black w/ tan legs, baby, just putting here for what it's worth








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a little cutie! Paws crossed for a quick rescue or adoption!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

If my latest Senior did not arrive this morning, I would be on my way to Portsmouth.. what an adorable baby!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

What a cutie pie, she is melting my heart.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Any news on this cutie?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

WIll have to call tomorrow


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder listing removed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Received call from shelter, this baby was PTS


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, how awful. What a loss









Kathryn


----------

